# My pen press !!



## AMD (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello !
I did not turn my first pencil yet (I wait for the pen mill), 
But I use my time to prepare to pen turning... Last week
I make my pen press. I took inspiration from the models which 
I saw here (thanks to those that had posted pictures here !)








Alain M-D
http://www.miville-deschenes.com/amd_anglais/


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 3, 2006)

Hmmm.. that does seem to ring a bell. []
Nice Job, I recently went to Corian on my press as well, the Corian works much better.


----------



## TBone (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice looking pen press


----------



## bnoles (Dec 3, 2006)

That has got to be the nicest pen press I have ever layed my eyes on.  I believe that would just about press trousers as well []

Great job!


----------



## reef12 (Dec 3, 2006)

That is Sweet looking.

Nice job.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice


----------



## pete00 (Dec 3, 2006)

nice looking press...


----------



## bob393 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice job on that press!


----------



## chigdon (Dec 3, 2006)

Two things:

1 - I love the press -- I would buy one if it were for sale!

2 - Your website is aweomse!  Those are some beautiful knives!


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice job!  That is very well done.


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 5, 2006)

Great lookng pen press.   And to echo Chigdon, you have an amazing website and Knives as well... Very nice looking work.


----------



## Hexhead (Dec 7, 2006)

Clean machine


----------



## darbytee (Dec 7, 2006)

Again, Chris hit it right on the head. Nice pen press and great website. Your knives are amazing. Do you do the damascus steel yourself?


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 16, 2007)

Your press looks great, your web site looks great, and your knives are amazing. Two thumbs waaaay up.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 16, 2007)

Alain,
I will assume you could mount the press vertical... I'm not a fan of horizontal pen presses... I personally feel more control in a vertical configuration.    I already have an arbor press from Harbor Freight that works for me, so not looking to change..... Very pretty pen press though.
I took a good look at your website... beautiful knives... have you ever heard of Bob Hardin?  he is a 78 year old craftsman in Coker Creek, TN that sculpts knives.  More strictly for display than any practical use.
Your knives look much more practical..more like something I woudl rather own.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 16, 2007)

That is a nice press. Since I still use a quick grip clamp, I need to make one soon. Have any pictures of the steps involved in making this one?


----------



## Skye (Jan 16, 2007)

I think bonefish (Rob) sent me to your site before.


----------



## Skye (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh, and you need to do a little rewording on your website:



> This pendant was handcrafted <b>in</b> a piece of mammoth ivory having lived on earth <b>there are 11 000 to 100 000</b> years ago.



This would be better:



> This pendant was handcrafted <b>from</b> a piece of mammoth ivory having lived on <b>earth 11,000 to 100,000 years ago</b>.



or



> This pendant was handcrafted <b>from</b> a piece of mammoth ivory <b>which is anywhere from 11,000 to 100,000 years old</b>.



I think it's safe to ommit the 'earth' part as that's a given []


----------

